Ask HN: What photogrammetric software do you use and why? - markrankin
======
jadavies
If you're looking for FOSS then I've had some success with a combination of
openMVG (
[http://imagine.enpc.fr/~moulonp/openMVG/](http://imagine.enpc.fr/~moulonp/openMVG/)
) and MVE ( [https://www.gcc.tu-
darmstadt.de/home/proj/mve/](https://www.gcc.tu-darmstadt.de/home/proj/mve/)
). In the future I also want to try openMVS (
[https://github.com/cdcseacave/openMVS](https://github.com/cdcseacave/openMVS)
) as an alternative to MVE.

I've written a few blog posts on this subject -
[https://theretiredengineer.wordpress.com/category/photogramm...](https://theretiredengineer.wordpress.com/category/photogrammetry/).

There's also a much more in-depth investigation here -
[https://pfalkingham.wordpress.com/2017/12/17/free-
photogramm...](https://pfalkingham.wordpress.com/2017/12/17/free-
photogrammetry-software-review-2017/) \- but not all the software being
reviewed is fully FOSS.

------
rusty__
i'm very impressed with reality capture
([https://www.capturingreality.com](https://www.capturingreality.com)) - I'm a
VFX artist and we've used this software on all manner of occasions and it's
always come up trumps. From standard modeling reconstruction from stills
photos to recreating a cliff/hillside from moving footage for matchmoving a
sequence shot in that location because our lidar scan turned out to be junk
(inaccurate and full of holes). We've also used it to generate an animated 3d
mesh from an actor performing lines we shot on 4 cameras that we were able to
track on to another animated mesh and reproject textures from that. Very very
good software. Expensive but great results.

------
ThatHNGuy
Agisoft is quite a beast, producing good results at a price

~~~
HHCHunter
Agisoft is what I use on a weekly to daily basis on an i9 system, and it's
really good. Unfortunately it's closed source unlike alternatives.

